# Best time to do it



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

I live in NC and have a buddy that has a place in fort Walton wanting to try some flounder gigging what is the best time of year that they come up into shallow water like under four foot. I have looked on google maps and it looks like there's not any houses around the shore line of eglin and it looks shallow thinking of trying there


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Gigging is pretty much over till spring.


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

That sucks I want something to do while its cold up here and a reason to come to FL


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Odd. I'm in NC right now because there's nothing going on there lol


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

LopeAlong said:


> Odd. I'm in NC right now because there's nothing going on there lol


Tell the truth 
Your Babies Momma made you go


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

It's definitely bc my baby mamma was gonna cause drama if we didn't lol


----------



## Floridadeputy (Dec 12, 2013)

flounderslayerman said:


> Gigging is pretty much over till spring.


Why? legally? or b/c of the Flounder? I want to learn.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

As the weather cools flounder will go near offshore. There normal baitfish moves out of the bays and estuaries. As the bait moves in, so do the flounder.

They are pretty much out of the bays, but you might get lucky.

Jim


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

jim t said:


> As the weather cools flounder will go near offshore. There normal baitfish moves out of the bays and estuaries. As the bait moves in, so do the flounder.
> 
> They are pretty much out of the bays, but you might get lucky.
> 
> Jim


It has nothing to do with baitfish. They head offshore to spawn.


----------

